# How do you sex Poison Dart Frogs?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

How do you sex Poison Dart Frogs?


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

What species?


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Oh, I thought it was the same for all frogs.

I have:

Patricia
Cobalt
Azureus
Leucomela
Green and Black Auratus
Vent Thumbnails


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

that Frog Guy said:


> Oh, I thought it was the same for all frogs.


That is far from the truth. Tinctorious males have large toe pads and are generally smaller. All other frogs with the tinc complex, males are generally smaller. Ranitimeya females are pear shaped, while the males are fairly straight from their head down the sides to their hips.

D


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Like others mentioned it is different depending on the type of frog.

Here are some useful hints from Josh's Frogs:

How to sex tincs

How to sex auratus, thumbnails, and leucomelas

I hope this helps


----------

